# Amtrak : Best Kept Secrets



## wannacruise (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi veterans,

I've seen these types of threads on other travel forums and have learned many very usefull tips:

eg. Best seats, best routes, how to get the best deals, best times and worst times to travel, things to bring/not bring, services and things that are avilable IF you know to ask....

I'll start:

I have found out that when talking to Amtrak agents on the phone, that if one agent tells you something is not available or not possible, try another call... they don't all know everything and sometimes you may catch someone new or someone who's having a bad day and just isn't interested in helping.

I have talked to some VERY helpful agents, who can offer a weath of information, don't be shy about asking.

ML

OK next...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

1) If you are told by an agent or the website that a train/accommodation is sold out, keep trying back. Availabity can change as people cancel, reschedule or additional equipment is added.

2) Especially if two people are travelling together, ALWAYS check the price of a sleeper. Many times two can travel as cheaply in a sleeper as in coach when you consider the costs of meals.

3) Be patient. Like planes, cars and busses, delays can occur on the train as well.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Sep 8, 2006)

I have already posted this on another thread, but if you ever absolutely have to travel from Toronto to Vancouver and need to save some $$$, Amtrak can do the trip for much less than VIA Rail and it takes only a couple of hours more... you just need to book it in stages. Going west it looks like this

dep. TWO 08:30 train # 64

arr. BUF 12:55

dep. BUF 23:30 train # 49

arr. CHI 09:05

dep. CHI 14:15 train # 7

arr. SEA 10:20 (two days later)

dep. SEA 13:15 bus 8900

arr. VAC 17:00

For a test booking in November the cheapest available adult fare (low season Comfort Supersaver) on VIA Rail is CAD $439.90 (about USD $387). On Amtrak (as above) it's USD $204, about $180 less.

*j* :blink:


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 8, 2006)

Years ago, I was told by an Amtrak reservations person that if the fare is high when you call for reservations, call back on Thursday or Friday. She said that people often make reservations on weekends and early in the week and then cancel them toward the end of the week. Thus those lower priced "buckets" we hear about become available.

When traveling in coach with a friend or family member, if you are in an outside seat, it's a bit difficult to sleep. After you and your friend by the window have reclined the seats as far back as they can go, ask your friend to raise his seat one notch up from yours. That way you can lean your head against his seat and get a whole lot more comfortable. Your friend won't notice any difference because one notch up isn't a whole lot.

This is a great idea for a thread. I've seen it on cruise forums and I'm glad someone introduced it here. I hope we'll all keep it alive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

When someone calls and cancels or changes their reservation, or it gets zeroed out due to credit card problems, the seat doesn't get re-listed until 6:00 AM the next morning, Eastern Time. So, if I can't get reservations, I simply get up the next morning and try again-- and keep trying. I've done this somewheres around twenty times, and although I've had to try more than five days in a row several times, it's failed me only once.

Riding SuperLiner coach? I'm always a right-side rider (to read signals), middle of the car (better ride), and somewhat behind the stairway (human behavior-- being able to match a noise with seeing what's making it makes it less of a disturbance).

In the late '80's, when Amtrak was having difficulties finding a supplier of the reclining seat part that somehow knows when you're using the legrest and when you're lowering it, I happened to find a small case taht perfectly fit between the legrest and the floor. It not only kept the leg rest from slooowly lowering itself, but I could keep my scanner, camera, walkman, etc safe inside-- I weighted 90 pounds more back then, and that pretty much made it theft proof. They don't have the seat problems like they used to any more, but I'll still set the leg rest on the case (instead of latching it)


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice Thread Idea!

Here's a couple...

*When booking Amtrak online, it may well help to play with using the MULTI-PART TRIP instead of booking straight one way: Depending on your destination:

1) It may allow you other options.

2) It may save you some money on your ticket.

3) It may allow you a short stopover at a place you've never been and want to explore a bit.

4) It may increase your AGR points.

Case in point wherein last week, I booked a trip from BAL to PGH with a stopover at HAR. It gave me the option to leave early in the morning. My rail fare was $10 cheaper doing this. It gave me nearly three hours to explore the Harrisburg area right in the middle of the day, and by having 3 tickets instead of 2, I got 50% more AGR points.

*If you're travelling into a hub station, and you want a little more adventure as well as an additional 100 AGR points, consider booking a connecting trip one stop out of that hub, and then maybe using an available commuter rail alternative to return to the hub. For example, if coming into Chicago on the SWC, maybe book to Joliet on the State House and return on METRA. The difference in ticket prices is minimal, and by adding the new segment, you get 100 AGR points for just a few bucks.

*If you want to add new life to an already travelled route, I can't recommend an SPV Railroad Atlas strongly enough, particularly if you're a history buff like me. It shows locations of current and former stations, current and former connecting lines, and CPs that make an hour or so trip between stations go in the blink of an eye. Just be warned, you're eyes will get tired from gawking out the window! :blink:

I'm sure others have more!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm completely new to Amtrak, but as I've been reading this forum for the past few months, I've been writing down some of the good hints I've come across. Here are a few:

Take a small tote bag (a.k.a. a "survival kit") that can fit under the lower bunk in a roomette (a 9"x24"x26" space), or on the steps to the upper bunk. Include:

1. a small flashlight

2. 3or4 large pins like the diaper pins(this is to keep the curtains closed at night)

3. some small snack packs

4. a very small sewing kit and

5. a few bandaides.

6. Instead of pjs I take lightweight knit pants and a t shirt to sleep in. Then if you get up during the night to use the bathroom you are for all purposes dressed.

7. I always carry a small bottle of water as there have been times in the past when they run out.

8. Take along 12" or so of duct tape, wrapped around a ballpoint pen. Use the tape to silence any squeaky panels or fixtures inside your roomette.

9. GPS scanners (so you can find out exactly where you are) and scanners (so you can listen to the train crew) can keep you entertained and informed. I've found NASCAR-type scanners pretty cheap on eBay- just remember not to TALK into them.

10. Roomettes 3-10 on most sleepers are usually the best in terms of having the least noise from nearby plumbing or rail noise.

Thanks to all the OPs whose hints I stole!


----------



## had8ley (Sep 11, 2006)

On Long Distance trains, particularly the Sunset Limited, which has Superliner equipment, we have booked Bedroom E (in the center of the car and in our opinion the best riding bedroom, (also next to the coffee station and hall bathroom) from New Orleans to Los Angeles. Then, we would buy bedroom D from Houston to Del Rio. The chances of room D being sold twice are minimal and the attendant will usually keep the sliding door open for you between the two rooms for the rest of the journey into LA. It's the closest you will get to the overly spacious drawing rooms of the old heavy weights.


----------



## Illinois Zephyr (Sep 26, 2006)

I've never booked a sleeper. Never needed it, but if I do, you can bet i'll be sure to use all the tips above.

In the interim, i've come up with some secrets that have kept me on time, kept me well prepared, well informed, and have made for more comfortable travel.


[1]Get To Your Station At Least 1 Hour Prior To Catching The Train
Amtrak says at least 30 minutes before, but they don't do well at informing passengers that a train can
run up to 30 minutes early. This also gives one a chance to not feel so rushed and worn out while getting
prepared for train arrival and boarding. 
 
[2]Call Amtrak One Day Prior To Departure To Ask Questions Such As: "Should I Expect Any Delays?", "Is My Train Schedule Expected To Change?", and then...
 
[3]Call Amtrak The Day Of Departure Two hours Before Going To The Station To Ask If Your Train Is Running Early Or Late, Ask If Your Train Is Running With Any Equipment Problems (Especially during the winter and very hot summer temps.), Ask Again About Possible Delays Once You Are On The Train, Ask Every question You Can Come Up With As To Your Travel That Day.

If you are on a long haul, you should bring plenty of your favorite food that doesn't have to be refrigerated or frozen. Just about anything you can think of to keep you entertained and happy that is allowed on board is highly reccomended.


----------



## Sam Damon (Sep 26, 2006)

Illinois Zephyr said:


> I've never booked a sleeper. Never needed it, but if I do, you can bet i'll be sure to use all the tips above. In the interim, i've come up with some secrets that have kept me on time, kept me well prepared, well informed, and have made for more comfortable travel.
> 
> [1]Get To Your Station At Least 1 Hour Prior To Catching The Train
> 
> ...


----------



## boratwanksta (Oct 24, 2006)

Sam Damon said:


> Illinois Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I've never booked a sleeper. Never needed it, but if I do, you can bet i'll be sure to use all the tips above.
> ...


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Oct 28, 2006)

This may not be necessarily an Amtrak secret, but it should go well here. One of the best tidbits of advice I believe I can ever offer is the following which I am providing from both an employee point of view as well as a passenger point of view. This actually pertains to the travel industry as a whole, not just for Amtrak. Anyway....

When using any form of public transit, travel, etc, always have some sort of contingency plan in place should something go wrong or your own plans must change. This ranges in having necessary extra funds available to the flexibility to go with the flow. The scenarios which can occur are too numerous to list in detail, however, it always pays off in the long run to be an "informed traveler." When you know your other options prior to, during, and after a segment of your trip, you are already a step ahead of the game! So always have some sort of "plan B" in place to help bail you out of the unexpected or at least make it better able to be dealt with. It takes a little more planning, and a lot more effort depending on what type of person you are, if you have other members in your party, family issues, etc. But I always say it pays to be in the know, and always to have an alternate plan or at least an idea of other options!

OBS...


----------



## longtrip (Nov 3, 2006)

leaving new york's penn station enroute to chicago on the lakeshore limited, the staff had all chicago bound coach passengers crowd into the last car in the back. passengers headed for albany or other places were put into other cars. the chicago car was packed and as we left the station we realized we had sat on the opposite side facing the beautiful hudson river valley. we were very dissapointed. but after a few minutes we went to another car and sat on the left (more scenic) side. the car attendants said no problem, we could move, just take our seat reciepts from the overhead compartment with us. and so it was no problem to move to a nicer, less crowded car, and spend the whole trip there. i guess they want to initially prevent people from spreading out across all the cars, so when people get on at later stops it will be easier to find a seat.

this might not be surprising advice, but i guess if you're unhappy with your coach seat, and the car you're in is full, and the staff told you you have to sit in that car upon boarding, trying to move to another car after departure might not be a problem if you take your seat reciept with you and place it at your new seat.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Nov 3, 2006)

longtrip said:


> leaving new york's penn station enroute to chicago on the lakeshore limited, the staff had all chicago bound coach passengers crowd into the last car in the back. passengers headed for albany or other places were put into other cars. the chicago car was packed and as we left the station we realized we had sat on the opposite side facing the beautiful hudson river valley. we were very dissapointed. but after a few minutes we went to another car and sat on the left (more scenic) side. the car attendants said no problem, we could move, just take our seat reciepts from the overhead compartment with us. and so it was no problem to move to a nicer, less crowded car, and spend the whole trip there. i guess they want to initially prevent people from spreading out across all the cars, so when people get on at later stops it will be easier to find a seat.
> this might not be surprising advice, but i guess if you're unhappy with your coach seat, and the car you're in is full, and the staff told you you have to sit in that car upon boarding, trying to move to another car after departure might not be a problem if you take your seat reciept with you and place it at your new seat.



You said you checked with the staff on that first time. This would be OK from my point of view, but please continue to make sure it is OK with the crewmember in charge of the car(s). They may have a differnent situation in the works regarding the loading plan such as a group, or they may have designated additional handicapped seating, etc. Just continue to make sure it is OK or you might encouter a bit of a problem, especially on the high volume trains such as 'Silver Service." On these trains we also use a diagram to keep track of seats, and there is nothing more aggrivating than to assign a seat and someone return to the door hollering "there is someone in that seat!" This kind of stuff slows down the boarding process, causes the train to lose additional time in the station, and people get misplaced in the wrong car, etc. When that happens, the chances of someone missing their stop go way up! This is not good especially in the overnight or when the PA doesn't work properly! So please make sure it is OK! Most of us attendants will work with you. You might have to wait, but we'll work with you! Thanks. OBS...


----------



## mobileman (Nov 14, 2006)

Since I always travel with my laptop, digital camera etc, I would like to get your tips and tricks on getting an electrical outlet in amtrak

In California, it is much easier, the local Cal train has outlet at every seat.

However my experience last January on Amtrak - from Montreal to Albany, Chicago, St paul and then Seattle which I archives in (pls click)

My Travel blog

I found out that there is normally only 2 outlets per car, they are located in the middle of the car and frequently hidden by the car seat (it is difficult to plug in to that outlet since it is only half visible). I wish an Amtrak staff can tell us here why this practice is adapted in this day of cell phones Ipod and laptop.

The other way is for you to go down from the passenger's car and go to the children's room or go near the toilet near the exit door. What a way to get electrical outlet! You can also go to the sightseeing car, there is one or two outlet there, but you have to compete with cell phone users who are charging their cell phones.

I also have some more tips on my travel blog here My Webpage


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 14, 2006)

mobileman said:


> I found out that there is normally only 2 outlets per car, they are located in the middle of the car and frequently hidden by the car seat (it is difficult to plug in to that outlet since it is only half visible). I wish an Amtrak staff can tell us here why this practice is adapted in this day of cell phones Ipod and laptop.



I'm not an "Amtrak staff," but this practice is simply because when the cars were built, it was not the day of cell phones, iPods, and laptops. People didn't have portable electronic devices, and therefore, the only people that needed access to plugs were the car cleaners at the end of the trip that would vacuum the floors.

As cars go in for remanufacturing, plugs are added. This has been the case with single-level cars for quite some time. A few Superliner coaches received electrical outlets some years ago, but it appears to have been part of a program that was quickly cancelled (likely) due to lack of funds. Unfortunately, the minor refurbishment that is going on for coaches (primarily assigned to the Empire Builder) does not include electrical outlets, or at least it didn't when I rode the train last year.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 14, 2006)

rmadisonwi said:


> As cars go in for remanufacturing, plugs are added. This has been the case with single-level cars for quite some time. A few Superliner coaches received electrical outlets some years ago, but it appears to have been part of a program that was quickly cancelled (likely) due to lack of funds. Unfortunately, the minor refurbishment that is going on for coaches (primarily assigned to the Empire Builder) does not include electrical outlets, or at least it didn't when I rode the train last year.


I just walked through a single level coach in the Beech Grove repair facility. They had put plugs in that car at every seat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

rmadisonwi said:


> [
> I'm not an "Amtrak staff," but this practice is simply because when the cars were built, it was not the day of cell phones, iPods, and laptops. People didn't have portable electronic devices, and therefore, the only people that needed access to plugs were the car cleaners at the end of the trip that would vacuum the floors.


Thank you for your kind reply

There is also a quality control problem.

Those outlets are halfway hidden, you can see one hole, while the second one is hidden behind the seta. I have to forcefully push my cable - and then the connection was not good. This surely is a manufacturing probelm with Amtrak supplier.

I am disappointed that the upgrading was canccelled. I saw many people walking around asking where they find outlets. Thiis is unacceptable and in the end the younger generation will avoid travelling with Amtrak


----------



## mobileman (Nov 15, 2006)

Guest said:


> [I am disappointed that the upgrading was canccelled. I saw many people walking around asking where they find outlets. Thiis is unacceptable and in the end the younger generation will avoid travelling with Amtrak


the previous message is from me. Somehow I was logged off.

I really wish the Superliner got upgraded at my next trip. Planning to travel from Seattle to New York this time. Probably in 2007


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 15, 2006)

Again, I don't think it was necessarily a manufacturing problem, as when the cars were built, the need wasn't there. In fact, considering that people didn't have a need for the plugs during their trip back in the day, "hiding" the plugs behind the seats was probably done intentionally for safety reasons.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 15, 2006)

rmadisonwi said:


> Again, I don't think it was necessarily a manufacturing problem, as when the cars were built, the need wasn't there. In fact, considering that people didn't have a need for the plugs during their trip back in the day, "hiding" the plugs behind the seats was probably done intentionally for safety reasons.


Actually I strongly suspect that the hidden outlets simply has more to do with some employee being told to install the seats X inches apart from one another, and simply not paying any attention or caring to pay attention to the fact that they were blocking the outlets.

I've seen construction workers build new offices and place the support leg for a countertop directly in front of an outlet effectively blocking it. Ask them why, "well that's where the blueprint told me to put it." Doesn't matter that they can clearly see that they've rendered the outlet useless, that's someone else's problem. Let them deal with it. And sadly all too often, if they are consientious enough to report the issue to a supervisor, the supervisor will either not care or worse may yell at them for wasting time, such is the way our society has gone.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep. And the construction worker is probably sure that if he moved the leg to uncover the outlet, a supervisor would fire him for ignoring what the blueprint told him to do. And the supervisor would think that if he allowed it, then further along in the construction, an inspector would red-tag it and require tearing down and rebuilding to put it where the blueprint required it, because the inspector doesn't care about usability, just about whether the blueprints, which were approved by the Building Department, were followed. It's no longer just "the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing" now the left hand doesn't even CARE what the right hand is doing. When my previous church did a building project, the city required a complete re-do of the parking lots. They didn't have enough parking to start with (a common problem at churches in urban and suburban environments) but the city's requirements for landscaping and trees and shrubs and curbing reduced actual parking space availability by about 40% in the main lot. And now it has so many curves in and out that it's almost impossible to get a bus or a semi into or out of the lot. It's beautiful, but there's no room to park. Apparently the city bureaucrat involved hadn't ever quite gotten the concept that a parking lot IS FOR PARKING CARS so that people could go to church.

And we wonder why the Country's in such a mess.........


----------



## George Harris (Nov 15, 2006)

Because if you blindly follow the rules, no one can fault you for breaking them. Good common sense is actively discouraged in a lot of circumstances. I could fill a book with these things. Suffice to say that some of us have a saying that decisions are made in a logic free zone.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 15, 2006)

George Harris said:


> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> > It's no longer just "the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing" now the left hand doesn't even CARE what the right hand is doing. When my previous church did a building project, the city required a complete re-do of the parking lots. They didn't have enough parking to start with (a common problem at churches in urban and suburban environments) but the city's requirements for landscaping and trees and shrubs and curbing reduced actual parking space availability by about 40% in the main lot. And now it has so many curves in and out that it's almost impossible to get a bus or a semi into or out of the lot. It's beautiful, but there's no room to park. Apparently the city bureaucrat involved hadn't ever quite gotten the concept that a parking lot IS FOR PARKING CARS so that people could go to church.
> ...


That's precisely why some of these odd, stupid, and often wasteful things occur. Here's one such example from my neck of the woods. Not far from my office, which is located in Rockland county, is a JP Morgan/Chase branch. The main office is about 1/4 of a mile away from a drive through facility. This facility is free standing, not connected in any way to the main branch. The only way to bank here is by driving up in a car to one of the pneumatic machines and sending your stuff via the tube.

The teller area is barely big enough for two people, and I've never seen more than 3 inside at any given time. There are 4 parking spots for the staff. Yet the bank had to spend extra money on painting, signs, and other stuff for a handicapped parking spot. :blink:

It's a frigin drive through branch! You can't park there, ever! And I'm sure that if there ever was a handicapped person who started working there, that the other worker would certainly give the handicapped person the closer spot. But the law say you have to have a handicapped spot if you install a parking lot, so even though it makes absolutely no sense, they have a handicapped spot and wasted money to install it.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 16, 2006)

How do you think I feel about my apartment complex. Not a single Handicap spot is used in this whole place, and there's 924 residents. If one happens to be Disabled, throw up a sign in front of their building when they move in. Jeez.


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 16, 2006)

AlanB said:


> [ But the law say you have to have a handicapped spot if you install a parking lot, so even though it makes absolutely no sense, they have a handicapped spot and wasted money to install it.


Aloha

Just as big a shocker, the flight registration office had only stairs to the office. the ADA required an elevator be installed. Note if an Individual is disabled they cannot have a pilot license, but the office must have access, a supper waste.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Nov 16, 2006)

GG-1 said:


> Just as big a shocker, the flight registration office had only stairs to the office. the ADA required an elevator be installed. Note if an Individual is disabled they cannot have a pilot license, but the office must have access, a supper waste.


I don't mean to be contrary here, but disabled people can become pilots. Just like cars, conventional aircraft can be modified to be flown without the use of the feet. There are some aircraft flying today like the Ercoupe that by design, do not have rudder petals and therefore do not require use of the legs to operate.

As to the elevator in the Flight Standards District Office (FSDO), I would be very surprised if the building is owned by the FAA and is purpose built to be the FSDO. What is more likely is that the FAA is renting the building, and who is to say the next tenant is not going to need the elevator.

Finally, the federal government is the largest employer of the disabled. An employee's productivity level will plummet if they cant get in the office.

Rick


----------



## cnyrider (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been reading messages on this board the past week or so getting ideas for what a passenger would need to know about taking the train. Can anyone offer other ideas for what a "new" rider would like or need to know? (I'm not totally new to Amtrak; I've taken it before, but it was in the 80's).

I'm planning on a Syracuse-Baltimore (changing trains in New York City) round trip in March, but haven't purchased a ticket yet. I have, however, looked at the Amtrak schedule and have a rough idea of what the schedule is.

Any suggestions that haven't been mentioned in this thread already are welcome.

A couple of questions that might get things started (my apologies if these are have been answered in this thread or elsewhere on this site).

1. Is buying a business class ticket worth the extra expense? I'll probably have a laptop computer with me, for whatever that's worth.

2. I know there all kinds of variables associated with this next question, but in general how concerned should I be about missing my Baltimore connection in New York, either because the train I board in Syracuse arrives late or because I get lost trying to find my way around the station in New York City? I think there's a 90 minute difference between the time I'd be scheduled to arrive in New York and the time the second train leaves for Baltimore. There might, however, be another train going from NYC to Baltimore later that day (I'd have to double-check that).

Undoubtedly I'll come up with other questions at some point. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 26, 2006)

Business class is really a judgement call. I personally feel like with the extra legroom, electrical outlets at every seat, non-alcoholic beverages, etc. make it a worthwhile investment (not sure about the beverages on the Regional trains you'll be riding).

New York for transferring is, well, interesting. I somehow manage to always exit through the wrong stairwell, don't ask me how I manage to do it. I believe when you arrive you will want to walk towards the rear of your train to be put in to the Amtrak waiting area, Alan please correct me if I'm wrong. 90 minutes is more than ample time to change trains. Just keep your eyes on the departure board and your ears open and you'll have no trouble. This would also be a good opportunity to grab a bite to eat if you feel it's necessary. You can access a large number of eateries by heading towards the LIRR concourse. To get there walk towards the high numbered tracks and just to the right of the Amtrak ticket windows there will be a small hallway. Walk through this hallway and you'll be on the LIRR concourse with a plethora of quick dining options, always a good opportunity to pick up a slice of New York's finest.

Finally, here at On Track On Line they have a great set of tips for first time travelers like yourself that are very helpful. If you have any other questions feel free to ask! Have a fabulous trip! B)


----------



## cnyrider (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions and the link.



battalion51 said:


> Business class is really a judgement call. I personally feel like with the extra legroom, electrical outlets at every seat, non-alcoholic beverages, etc. make it a worthwhile investment (not sure about the beverages on the Regional trains you'll be riding).
> 
> 
> New York for transferring is, well, interesting. I somehow manage to always exit through the wrong stairwell, don't ask me how I manage to do it. I believe when you arrive you will want to walk towards the rear of your train to be put in to the Amtrak waiting area, Alan please correct me if I'm wrong. 90 minutes is more than ample time to change trains. Just keep your eyes on the departure board and your ears open and you'll have no trouble. This would also be a good opportunity to grab a bite to eat if you feel it's necessary. You can access a large number of eateries by heading towards the LIRR concourse. To get there walk towards the high numbered tracks and just to the right of the Amtrak ticket windows there will be a small hallway. Walk through this hallway and you'll be on the LIRR concourse with a plethora of quick dining options, always a good opportunity to pick up a slice of New York's finest.
> ...


----------



## jim55 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was told that superliner coach seats swival, as a pair, 180 degrees. That the pivot point is between the window and isle seats. For whatever reason a coach might be added to the train with the seats faceing backwards. They must then press a lever and rotate each seat pair to face forward. That is why the stairwell might be on the right side in one coach and on the left in the coach ahead. I don't remember how it goes, but that is why the Electric AC plug might be blocked by the vertical seat portion of the seat ahead of you and if rotated that AC plug would be next to that seats passengers left knee(out in the open). Seat 19 may have the plug or seat 15 may have it. Confused? I am. Jim55


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

jim55 said:


> I was told that superliner coach seats swival, as a pair, 180 degrees. That the pivot point is between the window and isle seats. For whatever reason a coach might be added to the train with the seats faceing backwards. They must then press a lever and rotate each seat pair to face forward. That is why the stairwell might be on the right side in one coach and on the left in the coach ahead. I don't remember how it goes, but that is why the Electric AC plug might be blocked by the vertical seat portion of the seat ahead of you and if rotated that AC plug would be next to that seats passengers left knee(out in the open). Seat 19 may have the plug or seat 15 may have it. Confused? I am. Jim55


Swiveling the seats are how they 'turn' the cars (rather than physically turning the car around) to change the cars orientation from one direction to the other. Only locomotives (on a turntable) are actually turned for a particular run. Coaches have their seats swiveled, while sleepers, lounges, diners, etc. aren't really dependent on front-rear orientation.

And yes, not all the AC outlets are in the 'center' of the seating aisle. So when the rows are 'turned', the orientation of the backrests changes as well.


----------



## racer1735 (Dec 14, 2006)

Guest said:


> jim55 said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that superliner coach seats swival, as a pair, 180 degrees. That the pivot point is between the window and isle seats. For whatever reason a coach might be added to the train with the seats faceing backwards. They must then press a lever and rotate each seat pair to face forward. That is why the stairwell might be on the right side in one coach and on the left in the coach ahead. I don't remember how it goes, but that is why the Electric AC plug might be blocked by the vertical seat portion of the seat ahead of you and if rotated that AC plug would be next to that seats passengers left knee(out in the open). Seat 19 may have the plug or seat 15 may have it. Confused? I am. Jim55
> ...


Sorry....I replied to the previous comment and failed to notice that I was not logged in...thus replied as a 'guest'.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 14, 2006)

Guest said:


> jim55 said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that superliner coach seats swival, as a pair, 180 degrees. That the pivot point is between the window and isle seats. For whatever reason a coach might be added to the train with the seats faceing backwards. They must then press a lever and rotate each seat pair to face forward. That is why the stairwell might be on the right side in one coach and on the left in the coach ahead. I don't remember how it goes, but that is why the Electric AC plug might be blocked by the vertical seat portion of the seat ahead of you and if rotated that AC plug would be next to that seats passengers left knee(out in the open). Seat 19 may have the plug or seat 15 may have it. Confused? I am. Jim55
> ...


Actually it depends on just where the train is terminated as to what method of "turning" the train is used. For example the Auto Train is turned using the seat method. But many other trains are turned by wying the train, rather than using the more man power intensive method of turning the seats. For example the Capitol Limited is almost always turned via the wye as it arrives into Chicago. This way it's already setup to run out as the SW Chief later that afternoon. All the station crews have to do now is clean, water, and reprovision the train.

And all long distance trains arriving into NY are turned using the loop track at Sunnyside yard.


----------



## denmarks (Jan 22, 2007)

When switching from a first class on one train to coach on another you can still use the first class lounge. There is only one problem and I had it happen to me in Portland. They assign the coach seats in the main waiting room. The first class lounge allows all passengers to go to the platform ahead of everyone else. When I arrived on the platform they were not ready to board coach and I did not have a seat assignment.

If you are switching to coach be sure to leave the first class lounge and join the coach passengers in the main waiting room to get a seat assignment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

A partially inflated beach ball under your pillows makes a great roomette bed support for sitting up and looking out the window or watching a DVD


----------



## benale (Feb 18, 2007)

If you really want to save money on food, and you are on the second day of a long coach trip and those sandwiches from home are getting stale you can eat for under $10 for the whole day from the snack car.

Breakfast Bagel and coffee $4

Lunch: Cup of noodles $1.75

Dinnerizza $3.50

Of course bring your own soft drinks on board. You can always get a cup of ice, and bring along snacks that will last the entire trip. I ve done this many times and as long as you have snacks you bought before you left,,this should be sufficient.


----------



## Railbender (Feb 20, 2007)

What is the official rule about bringing your own alcohol in coach? And are you permitted to bring your beer back to your seat from the lounge car? I began bringing my own couple of bottles of Sam Adams along or buying them in the CHI or NYP station to take along for on the train. I would never take them with me to the lounge car... But I would consume one or two at my seat before going to sleep.

I know you are permitted to bring your own alcohol into the sleepers. But I am pretty sure you are not supposed to do so in coach. If you really want to save $$ ($5.00 per Sam Adams in the lounge) and sleep well though...


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Feb 21, 2007)

We pretty much beat that topic (alcohol) into submission here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?...c=7423&st=0


----------



## jeriwho (Feb 25, 2007)

My list of tips for sleeper car riding:


1. Bring a lot of one dollar bills on an overnight trip.
2. Bring a laptop with wireless. (Don't forget portable headphones or earbuds!) As the train approaches towns, especially train stations, a good wireless system may pick up a connection and you can check your e-mail. I was able to do this with my wireless MAC Power Book (only once, on the Capitol Limited, from Washington to Chicago), but my Sony Vaio was never quick enough. Go figure. 
2a. More on laptop: Before you leave, go to www.guba.com and download stuff in IPod format on your laptop. Store these files on your laptop to view with Quicktime. You can get older British Comedies and Mysteries, among other things. These are much handier for viewing than toting around a lot of DVDs, though I think taking a couple DVDs with you is also a good idea. You will need a lot of room on your laptop for 30-60 minute programs. Any way that you can convert DVD shows to avi files and store them is handy, but that's too geeky of a discussion for this venue.
4. Pack a cloth tote bag in your suitcase. Load it with your toiletry items and a change of clothes and keep it on top inside your suitcase. When it is shower time, just go down to the luggage hold area in the sleeper car, and extract the tote bag. Hang it up on the back of the door in the shower room and you are ready for the adventure of trying to get a shower in a moving train.
5. There actually are people who sneak aboard at stops and steal from the sleeper carriages. I'm sure it's not frequent, but it happened on one of my first trips. Buy a money belt or travel pouch and keep your cash and credit cards with you, under your clothes, as close to your skin as possible. I also carry a small strapped "purse" (actually a nike runners pouch) that straps on like a fanny pack except the pouch is forward. I wear this on the outside or carry it like a purse. Every morning I put 10-20 dollars into that and use that for tipping, buying beverages, etc. But the majority of my money is out of sight, on my person.
6. Bring a single film of Pepto Bismal tablets or other stomach soother and a tiny container of Advil or other painkiller. If you get sick on the train, you do want to have some relief until you can get to your destination.
7. Dress in layers, and I mean layers: undershirt, top shirt, and over shirt. On a two-day trip, I just pull off the over and under shirts and sleep in my clothes. I get a shower the next day and change, but why bring pajamas? For longer trips I bring cotton running slacks and a heavy cotton tee for night clothes.
8. Bring an IPod or music player. I have a Columbia Sportswear jacket, and it has a lot of hidden pockets. I keep my IPod in one of those and keep the jacket hung up in the tiny closet in the sleeper, with the inside pocket that has the IPod in it furthest from the closet door.
9. Tip the waiters after each meal and the sleeping car attendant at the end of the journey, and always greet them with a smile and kindness. Everybody appreciates pleasant company when you're all cooped up together. Say Please and Thank You.
10. If you have an unlucky trip that results in you having to board a bus to make your connection, don't blame the "little people" on the train. It's not their fault. Travel is like life; it's uncertain. I hate the busses, but they are a risk of Amtrak travel.
11. Keep your cell phone with you. They are a hot commodity for theft and can be quickly resold.
12. Keep your laptop either in the closet or under the chair of your sleeper. Keep the door closed and curtain drawn both when you're in and out of the room. It may seem unfriendly (but not if you say please and thank you to verybody!), but it's the surest way of keeping your presence an unknown. You can alternate the open and closed states when you're in the room, but I just keep the door closed and curtain drawn all the time.
13. I buy those little mini-bottles of Kalhua, brandy, and Bailey's Irish Creme. They are great when added to the coffee on board the train.
14. I collect those mini-containers of shampoo and creme rinse when I stay in hotels. I use these on the train when I am in a sleeper car. They are so portable and such a small luxury! You can get two or three shampoos from one small bottle.

For non-sleeper travel:

For any trip over two hours, Business is always better than coach. It's worth the extra $ in terms of more room, a better chance to relocate once you are on board (like if you want to go from an aisle seat to window seat or vice versa), a quieter journey (usually), better communication with the attendants, and free non-alcoholic beverages. Laptop/Ipod with ear buds a must! But in a pinch, a good John Grisham novel works well.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 25, 2007)

wow, jeriwho, what a good well thought out list of things for comfort and piece of mind on the train.


----------



## haolerider (Feb 26, 2007)

jeriwho said:


> My list of tips for sleeper car riding:
> 1. Bring a lot of one dollar bills on an overnight trip.
> 2. Bring a laptop with wireless. (Don't forget portable headphones or earbuds!) As the train approaches towns, especially train stations, a good wireless system may pick up a connection and you can check your e-mail. I was able to do this with my wireless MAC Power Book (only once, on the Capitol Limited, from Washington to Chicago), but my Sony Vaio was never quick enough. Go figure.
> 2a. More on laptop: Before you leave, go to www.guba.com and download stuff in IPod format on your laptop. Store these files on your laptop to view with Quicktime. You can get older British Comedies and Mysteries, among other things. These are much handier for viewing than toting around a lot of DVDs, though I think taking a couple DVDs with you is also a good idea. You will need a lot of room on your laptop for 30-60 minute programs. Any way that you can convert DVD shows to avi files and store them is handy, but that's too geeky of a discussion for this venue.
> ...


I was intrigued by your #5 comment - regarding people sneeking onto the train and stealing from the sleeper compartments. I have actually never heard of this and would find it a bit hard to beleive, since so many stops are just 2-3 minutes in duration and at the major stations there is generally some sort of security to stop non-ticket holders from mingling on the platform. Also, if it is a quick stop, there is only one coach and one sleeper door opened and the attendants are there checking tickets. Do you recall what train was involved in this theft and what station? Just curious.


----------



## jeriwho (Feb 27, 2007)

haolerider said:


> I was intrigued by your #5 comment - regarding people sneeking onto the train and stealing from the sleeper compartments. I have actually never heard of this and would find it a bit hard to beleive, since so many stops are just 2-3 minutes in duration and at the major stations there is generally some sort of security to stop non-ticket holders from mingling on the platform. Also, if it is a quick stop, there is only one coach and one sleeper door opened and the attendants are there checking tickets. Do you recall what train was involved in this theft and what station? Just curious.


It was aboard the Capitol Limited, around Thanksgiving time, in either 2004 or 2005. I have no idea what stations would have been involved. I know it was around one of the mealtimes because I asked the girl if she needed help as I was on my way to the dining car. She said the conductor was coming to help her. I walked up the hallway on the deluxe side (Rooms A, B, C, D, etc) of the car and came around the corner where the coffee urn is kept, with the water and juice, and ran into the conductor and told him that she was waiting for him. He was really surprised, and he asked me to come with him. I did, and she was gone. He told me that people do this, get on board the train at station stops to steal, and he was going to go find her. That's all I know.


----------



## wintersummer (Jun 26, 2007)

Jeriwho - thanks for this list! I'll be taking my first train trip in August and need all the help I can get. Board members have been helping a lot. I'd already started a list for myself, but your list helped me add a few more things. Thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

haolerider said:


> jeriwho said:
> 
> 
> > My list of tips for sleeper car riding:
> ...


It has happened, but it is rare - though these days, for those who find themselves in the "40 car" (transition sleeper/crew dorm which is 1/2 sold to the public), since it is right next to the coaches in the reverse consist format, people do wander in, either intentionally or accidentally. To prevent mishaps, please note that this car's doors come pre-equipped for padlocks. If you bring a very small padlock with you, as crew members do, this is almost always enough to deter anyone from entering your room uninvited.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 12, 2007)

Guest said:


> To prevent mishaps, please note that this car's doors come pre-equipped for padlocks. If you bring a very small padlock with you, as crew members do, this is almost always enough to deter anyone from entering your room uninvited.


I would strongly recommend that this is one of those "don't try this at home" suggestions. I can't imagine that Amtrak would allow passengers to lock their own rooms. In fact I strongly suspect that most of those hasps for locking the doors are not Amtrak approved and were put there by crew members.

But the attendant would not be happy to find a room that he/she needs to work locked and preventing them from doing their duties.


----------



## gswager (Sep 13, 2007)

And safety, too, in case of accidents or medical emergency.


----------



## john h (Sep 14, 2007)

gswager said:


> And safety, too, in case of accidents or medical emergency.


I was thinking the lock was for when you werent in your room, IO am wondering what kind of medical emergency you maybe thinking of


----------



## AlanB (Sep 14, 2007)

john h said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > And safety, too, in case of accidents or medical emergency.
> ...


Yes, it would be rather hard to pad lock your door on the outside, if one is inside the room. Even harder to unlock it from the inside. :lol:


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a hint similar to one posted on page one:

When you book a trip that has some back tracking involved, check the schedules. You may have options. For instance, Taking the Carolinian NB to catch the Palmetto SB typically is booked through Wilson, NC. Since your ultimate departure and arrival times won't change, would you like to spend more time in Selma (and save $3) or spend more time sightseeing on the train and change at Rocky Mount? The layover at Selma is 3:11, Wilson is 2:15 and Rocky Mount is 1:37. You can get up to an 1:34 on the train rather than on a platform. If your train is running late, get off at Selma or call Julie and see how late the SB Palmetto is.

That's just one example of backtracking. Play with MULTI-TRIP and see what your differences are.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's one more sleeper tip. If you're riding in a roomette by yourself, you may want to consider only having the upper bunk made for sleeping and keep the chairs for sitting. Makes it easier to switch from sleeping to computer work to looking out the window, etc. - especially if you're ADD like me and can never really sleep much on the train and you find yourself getting up at 3 AM to go to the sleeper, back to your room, sit, read, play on laptop, try to sleep some more, etc......

Downside is that the top bunk has such a moment arm from the center of gravity that you get quite a bit of rocking and swaying. But I guess that's why I take the train! Afterwards, I tend to have the 'sea-motion' feeling while lying in my very secure and steady bed at home.


----------



## gswager (Nov 26, 2007)

When making reservation with Amtrak, have the sleeper layout, esp. with Superliner, ready. Then, I call the Amtrak reservation agent to make reservation with roomette. After obtaining the room number, I check on the sleeper layout to make sure it's upper or lower level. Mine was lower level, so I asked her for upper level. As a results, the price as increased about $100! From what I've heard, the price on lower level may be cheaper than upper level which I found out few minutes ago. So, I asked her to swap the prices around the roomettes and behold, I get the cheaper price!


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you mean that you got the cheaper price for the upstairs room?


----------



## gswager (Nov 26, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> Do you mean that you got the cheaper price for the upstairs room?


Let's say price of lower room is $239 and the upper room is $340. There are two upper rooms left. I told her that I didn't know about the price difference between upper and lower. Luckily, she made a change, just a price swap.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 27, 2007)

In other words, you got the upstairs room for $239 (using that example).

That is valid.

According to a contact of mine (and I know this forum seems to go back and forth on this detail), prices aren't assigned to specific rooms. What happens is that, when there is only one room left at a particular bucket, that fare gets locked up as soon as someone calls and asks for a price quote. If someone then wants to change rooms, that lower bucket fare is no longer available, since it's already "taken." The agent would have to release the room that is automatically assigned (and therefore, also make that fare bucket available again), and then start over again, picking up the room the passenger wants.

So, as I understand it (using your example), let's say there are two rooms left, rooms 9 (upstairs) and 11 (downstairs). There is one B bucket fare left at $239, and one A bucket left at $340. A passenger calls and wants a room. The agent immediately locks in the room before quoting the price, so that someone else doesn't steal the room in the middle of the transaction. Now the passenger has room 11 at $239. But the passenger decides he wants room 9 instead. Since room 11 is still locked, the B bucket fare is no longer available, so the only way to trade rooms is to pay the A bucket fare. However, if the agent cancels the reservation on room 11, and starts over, and then selects room 9, now that B bucket fare is available again, since there isn't a current reservation using the last fare at that bucket.

It isn't the prettiest way of doing things, but I gather that's the best they can do given Arrow's limitations (or maybe there is some intentional reason for throwing that extra step in there). When people keep getting told that the only way to change rooms right off the bat (i.e. when they're making the reservation, rather than later on when Amtrak may have decided to raise the fares across the board) is to pay a higher fare, it's probably either an agent that doesn't want to be bothered with the extra work, or the agent hasn't been fully trained on how to do that properly. Don't be surprised if it's the latter. I've had many experiences with agents that didn't know how to process my reservation correctly, simply because I was doing something "complicated" (such as trying to get a NARP discount, or trying to use one of those AGR one-class upgrade coupons).

Just because an agent gives you an answer doesn't necessarily mean it's the correct one. In this case (if I'm reading your explanation correctly), the agent actually made the room swap the correct way, and you didn't have to pay a higher fare.


----------



## had8ley (Nov 27, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> In other words, you got the upstairs room for $239 (using that example).
> That is valid.
> 
> According to a contact of mine (and I know this forum seems to go back and forth on this detail), prices aren't assigned to specific rooms. What happens is that, when there is only one room left at a particular bucket, that fare gets locked up as soon as someone calls and asks for a price quote. If someone then wants to change rooms, that lower bucket fare is no longer available, since it's already "taken." The agent would have to release the room that is automatically assigned (and therefore, also make that fare bucket available again), and then start over again, picking up the room the passenger wants.
> ...


Robert;

I concur with all that you have posted. I'm sure Arrow was dreamt up by an ex-airline official as many of the original Amtrak officials were from airlines. (Who would have given up their job at Eastern Airlines thinking that Amtrak would last 36 years?) Anyway, when the reservation system was first put in you could buy a sleeper from New Orleans to Houston. The computer blocked the room for the entire route of the train thus eliminating any double selling down the road. The main reason I'm posting is because I'm a bedroom E person~ it's right next to everything you need including the stairs to the shower room. I've held on the phone for 30 minutes or better while the agent "sold" bedrooms A through D just to be able to get to E. Been there and done it more than once. And yes, I have been skunked by trying to change rooms; it was one of the few times I was forced to buy a coach ticket but luckily got a room once on board.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 27, 2007)

had8ley said:


> I concur with all that you have posted. I'm sure Arrow was dreamt up by an ex-airline official as many of the original Amtrak officials were from airlines. (Who would have given up their job at Eastern Airlines thinking that Amtrak would last 36 years?) Anyway, when the reservation system was first put in you could buy a sleeper from New Orleans to Houston. The computer blocked the room for the entire route of the train thus eliminating any double selling down the road. The main reason I'm posting is because I'm a bedroom E person~ it's right next to everything you need including the stairs to the shower room. I've held on the phone for 30 minutes or better while the agent "sold" bedrooms A through D just to be able to get to E. Been there and done it more than once. And yes, I have been skunked by trying to change rooms; it was one of the few times I was forced to buy a coach ticket but luckily got a room once on board.


Is there an order in which they sell the bedrooms? That is, do they always start with "A" and then "B", etc?

I have "E" on the Chief in February and bought it back in July to get the lowest bucket price, which I did.

Or, perhaps they start with "E" and go toward "A"?

Glad to hear you say you like "E". The diagram shows the beds next to the wall where the stairs are - can there be a noise problem during middle of the night boarding of passengers?

Thanks!


----------



## had8ley (Nov 27, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > I concur with all that you have posted. I'm sure Arrow was dreamt up by an ex-airline official as many of the original Amtrak officials were from airlines. (Who would have given up their job at Eastern Airlines thinking that Amtrak would last 36 years?) Anyway, when the reservation system was first put in you could buy a sleeper from New Orleans to Houston. The computer blocked the room for the entire route of the train thus eliminating any double selling down the road. The main reason I'm posting is because I'm a bedroom E person~ it's right next to everything you need including the stairs to the shower room. I've held on the phone for 30 minutes or better while the agent "sold" bedrooms A through D just to be able to get to E. Been there and done it more than once. And yes, I have been skunked by trying to change rooms; it was one of the few times I was forced to buy a coach ticket but luckily got a room once on board.
> ...


Unfortunately they start with A which is just a tad smaller and next to the door as you well know.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a completely different tip. As AlanB has mentioned so many times, there are buckets for the coach fares. Keep in mind, these buckets are for _each segment_ of travel. This could result in 16 different fares if you have two segments, 64 different fares if there are three segments. If you're booking far enough in advance and you have the patience, map out a few dates on each segment to see if you can get ALL of your segments in the lowest bucket.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 27, 2007)

had8ley said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an order in which they sell the bedrooms? That is, do they always start with "A" and then "B", etc?
> ...


I can't swear if it's the same on all trains, but in my experience they always start with E and go down from there. Just this past summer on the CZ, by the time I had enough points to book a bedroom, the only two rooms left were the A rooms. And on the Capitol a year ago, I got an E room and both the A & B were empty in my car, and the A was empty in the second car.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 27, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> The diagram shows the beds next to the wall where the stairs are - can there be a noise problem during middle of the night boarding of passengers?
> Thanks!


Yes, it can be a problem if you have inconsiderate pax boarding late at night. But then I've also heard people walking down the hall late a night talking at the top of their lungs too, so it doesn't really matter where you are.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 27, 2007)

had8ley said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...


Wonder how I got the lowest bucket and "E"? Also, some friends are making this trip with us. When they called to reserve the identical passage, they were given "E' in the next car. They had wanted the room next to us so we could open them up in the daytime. The agent on the phone told them if they wanted "D" next to us it would cost more.



AlanB said:


> I can't swear if it's the same on all trains, but in my experience they always start with E and go down from there. Just this past summer on the CZ, by the time I had enough points to book a bedroom, the only two rooms left were the A rooms. And on the Capitol a year ago, I got an E room and both the A & B were empty in my car, and the A was empty in the second car.


Interesting - I've had the "C" room and the "B" room in the past and thought I was getting the lowest bucket since I booked so far in advance. Do they sell all the rooms in one car before moving to the next one? With what I said above I wouldn't think so!


----------



## gswager (Nov 27, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> In other words, you got the upstairs room for $239 (using that example).
> That is valid.
> 
> According to a contact of mine (and I know this forum seems to go back and forth on this detail), prices aren't assigned to specific rooms. What happens is that, when there is only one room left at a particular bucket, that fare gets locked up as soon as someone calls and asks for a price quote. If someone then wants to change rooms, that lower bucket fare is no longer available, since it's already "taken." The agent would have to release the room that is automatically assigned (and therefore, also make that fare bucket available again), and then start over again, picking up the room the passenger wants.
> ...


You may be right about it. However, it's odd that the price remained the same after checking again on the reservation system, like 1/2 hour after I booked it, to see how much the price has jumped.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 27, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I can't swear if it's the same on all trains, but in my experience they always start with E and go down from there. Just this past summer on the CZ, by the time I had enough points to book a bedroom, the only two rooms left were the A rooms. And on the Capitol a year ago, I got an E room and both the A & B were empty in my car, and the A was empty in the second car.
> ...


It depends on the route as to exactly how things break down, but as a general rule based upon my experience they sell the cheapest rooms first. Let's say for example, that the SW Chief on the day that you are checking things has 2 bedrooms at the lowest bucket, 2 at the next bucket level, 2 at the next, 2 at the second highest, and 2 at the highest bucket. From my understanding of things, that would see 1 room in each car at each bucket level. Again assuming that all routes start with the E rooms first, that would mean that the two E's would be at the lowest bucket, the D's would then be the next cheapest, followed by the C's and so on.

Of course it's not always that simple as 2, 2, 2, 2, and 2. Amtrak can set it up anyway it wants, and I believe on some trains during peak season they don't even offer a low bucket room at all. But they don't sell out one car, before moving on to the next car. The cars are basically sold evenly to keep things balanced for the attendants. No point in one attendant going crazy with a full car, while the other attendant has two pax to care for.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's an easy tip: Bring wetwipes - especially if you're in coach. They are great for cleaning spills, stains, and prevention of total rankness if you're going to be in coach overnight.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 3, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> I have "E" on the Chief in February and bought it back in July to get the lowest bucket price, which I did.
> Or, perhaps they start with "E" and go toward "A"?
> 
> Glad to hear you say you like "E". The diagram shows the beds next to the wall where the stairs are - can there be a noise problem during middle of the night boarding of passengers?
> ...


I've never been woken by people coming or going up and down the stairway. I did find a passed out drunk at the bottom of the stairs once. Turns out he had been in coach and wandered back to the sleeper. They drug him back to his seat and let him sleep it off. As far as the wall goes I'd rather have it than a neighbor who decides to chat loudly or play spin the bottle all night. And believe me there have been times that I've stayed in the lounge car just to get away from my neighbors.

As far as where they start in selling rooms I am not positive but have been told that they have had to "sell" A through "D" to get to "E" more than once. Riverside (Amtrak reservations center) is different every time you call; you can get three agents with three different ways of booking all on the same day.


----------



## DesertRat (Jan 25, 2008)

mobileman said:


> Since I always travel with my laptop, digital camera etc, I would like to get your tips and tricks on getting an electrical outlet in amtrak
> In California, it is much easier, the local Cal train has outlet at every seat.
> 
> However my experience last January on Amtrak - from Montreal to Albany, Chicago, St paul and then Seattle which I archives in (pls click)
> ...


 Hm. Any reason one can't bring one of those power bars, especially one with the flat wall plug?


----------



## Seth Howell (Jan 29, 2008)

DesertRat said:


> mobileman said:
> 
> 
> > Since I always travel with my laptop, digital camera etc, I would like to get your tips and tricks on getting an electrical outlet in amtrak
> ...


Having an outlet is really a matter of luck. Most of the commuter type trains i.e. Regional, California Services have them at every seat. The Acela trains are really the only ones guaranteed to have an outlet. On the long-distance trains it depends on how long its been since the car has had a major overhaul. When they overhaul cars they put in outlets. When I went to Washington DC on the Crescent we had a remodeled car that had outlets and on the way back we were in an older one (still had 1970s style upholstery) did not. However all of the cars have outlets for vacuuming so depending on how crowded the train is you may be able to get a seat with these outlets. However if a train is sold out for any portion of its route seats will most likely be assigned.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Jan 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > jim55 said:
> ...


Trains arriving in New Orleans are wyed as well. I wish they could do it after they let the passengers off though, a little annoying to arrive on a late train it pull half-way in the station and then start backing up to turn in the wye.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 31, 2008)

jim55 said:


> Trains arriving in New Orleans are wyed as well. I wish they could do it after they let the passengers off though, a little annoying to arrive on a late train it pull half-way in the station and then start backing up to turn in the wye.


Years ago they had a brilliant passenger conductor (a real railroader) on the Crescent named Ed Chestnut. He would let my son blow the crossing whistle on the pig tail as we backed into the station. Ed would stop the train and let my son "big hole" the train. (Let all the air out of the train line.) It sure made a 10 year old kid happy~ he's running an engine in Houston as I write this. At most, it only adds 8-10 minutes to the trip.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 31, 2008)

Crescent ATN & TCL said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Actually the trains go around the wye north of the diesel shop which is about 1/3 mile from the station. At no time are you anywhere near the station as you have to back up past the wash rack and ready yard to get to the station.


----------



## PSPete (Feb 12, 2008)

Great forum, and wonderful thread! I'm an occassional rider, but and enthusiatic support of Amtrak. Just did a R/T on the CNO, and thoroughly enjoyed it.

I'd appreciate comments from others on tipping guidelines when riding Amtrak. There are some great attendants, and it would be nice to know that I am adequately expressing my appreciation.

I did a search for "tips" and "tipping", but didn't have any luck. Many thanks!


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 13, 2008)

PSPete said:


> I did a search for "tips" and "tipping", but didn't have any luck. Many thanks!


Aloha

Mahalo for the compliments about the forums. Surprised nothing about tiping showed up in the search, as this topic comes up a lot.

For your comfort tipping an Amtrak employee is similar to other tipping, in similar places. Sleeping car attendant = Hotel maid, Diner staff = Restaurant staff, etc. Only people on a train not tipped, that you see is Conductor.


----------



## PSPete (Feb 13, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> PSPete said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search for "tips" and "tipping", but didn't have any luck. Many thanks!
> ...


GG-1:

Many thanks. Once I unchecked the "Search this forum only" box, there was all kinds of good information that showed up. Many thanks!


----------



## RidesOften (Apr 22, 2008)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I'm completely new to Amtrak, but as I've been reading this forum for the past few months, I've been writing down some of the good hints I've come across. Here are a few:
> Take a small tote bag (a.k.a. a "survival kit") that can fit under the lower bunk in a roomette (a 9"x24"x26" space), or on the steps to the upper bunk. Include:
> 
> 1. a small flashlight
> ...


Oh GOOs good list will pass along


----------



## tubaia (Apr 28, 2008)

mobileman said:


> ...
> However my experience last January on Amtrak - from Montreal to Albany, Chicago, St paul and then Seattle which I archives in ...
> 
> I found out that there is normally only 2 outlets per car, they are located in the middle of the car and frequently hidden by the car seat (it is difficult to plug in to that outlet since it is only half visible). I wish an Amtrak staff can tell us here why this practice is adapted in this day of cell phones Ipod and laptop.
> ...


This message was posted quite a while ago, and I'm wondering if anybody has been ridden Coach on the Empire Builder recently, who could discuss recent upgrades, if any, to the Superliner coach cars (outlets, etc.) and Diner & Sightseer cars. I last traveled this route in December 2004, but just purchased tickets for August for St. Paul > East Glacier > Seattle > St. Paul. I'm really looking forward to a summer ride, plus a 2 night stay at East Glacier!

Tuba-IA


----------



## Rail Freak (May 8, 2008)

PSPete said:


> Great forum, and wonderful thread! I'm an occassional rider, but and enthusiatic support of Amtrak. Just did a R/T on the CNO, and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> I'd appreciate comments from others on tipping guidelines when riding Amtrak. There are some great attendants, and it would be nice to know that I am adequately expressing my appreciation.
> 
> I did a search for "tips" and "tipping", but didn't have any luck. Many thanks!


General Guidelines: Tipping is NOT required, but is considered correct for the service crew personnel on the train. Recommendations: Snack bar attendant: roughly 10%. Dining car: %15 of menu prices (sleeping car passengers may want to note this when ordering their meals). Coaches: the consensus is that in most cases tips are not necessary, but if special service is given, the guidelines for a sleeping car attendant applies. Sleepers: See the next section. Train crew is never to be tipped.

Tipping a Sleeping Car Attendant: The sleeping car attendant that will greet you when you board the train will be with you throughout your journey (except possibly on the Sunset Limited where they change in New Orleans) and will be changing your room configuration at least twice a day, and performing other services, so it behooves you to get on their best side -- and they on yours. Here are your options for tipping a Sleeping Car Attendant:

Some people recommend tipping the attendant at the first opportunity -- say $20 for what will be a 2 night trip. The idea here is to "pay" for a good level of service up front, to possibly give you a leg up on other passengers, so to speak.

Others say one should wait until the trip is over and tip according to the level of service provided -- if for example you hardly ever saw the attendant and they did nothing much for you beyond the absolute minimum, then no tip or a very small one is appropriate.

Others suggest tipping the attendant in the morning if the service over the past day or part of day has been satisfactory or better. $5-$10 is appropriate.

Others (yes. there are some) suggest that Amtrak Sleeping Car attendants are not at all badly paid for their hours of service and thus should not needed to be tipped at all.

You could pick any of the options above and not be "wrong".

Personally, we believe tipping is appropriate, and don't recommend the fourth option. We go with the second one -- tip at the end according to level of service. For reasonable service for (say) 2 nights for a couple in a Roomette, we would tip $20. This is probably the most popular option of those above -- though many people just never even think of tipping the attendant.

We also go out of our way to be friendly to the attendants and helpful to them in whatever way we can -- basically to treat them well. Our experience has been that a big smile and friendly greeting gets one that little extra without any need to promise compensation up front.

mtrak does not endorse this page and other associated On Track On Line pages, nor does it sponsor this or any other On Track On Line page. Amtrak sources were used to compile or confirm some of the information here, but this does not represent official Amtrak information, nor is this information endorsed by Amtrak.


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 9, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Personally, we believe tipping is appropriate, and don't recommend the fourth option. We go with the second one -- tip at the end according to level of service. For reasonable service for (say) 2 nights for a couple in a Roomette, we would tip $20. This is probably the most popular option of those above -- though many people just never even think of tipping the attendant.


I've only ever traveled on Amtrak in coach, and I would suggest that coach attendants are just as deserving as sleeper attendants for gratuities; they have more passengers and much more variety of customer encounters to deal with... $5, $10 maybe $20 for a long trip... on LD routes it's a nice way to say thanks for making your coach trip as comfortable as possible.

*j* :blink:


----------



## Moonbeam (May 15, 2008)

Going on my second Amtrak trip next month.

I've been to Florida and back once, but slept in coach and used the snack car.

This time we're going from Philadelphia to Chicago to Sacramento.

We've got a roomette booked and according to the information it says that meals

are free (included in the price) in the dining car.

I've checked out the sample menus, etc.

Does that mean we can order anything on the menu, or are only certain

meals included. Does the included in your ticket cost include items such as beverages (sodas),

desserts, appetizers? In other words, is there anything that I'd have to pay extra for?

(other than tipping the server).

Also, we've got a lower level roomette (room 012). Is there room to store a typical

sized carry-on suitcase (9" x 14" x 21")?

How safe are the rooms? If I'm in a different area of the train, would anyone come in

and go through our stuff?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## MrFSS (May 15, 2008)

Moonbeam said:


> Going on my second Amtrak trip next month.I've been to Florida and back once, but slept in coach and used the snack car.
> 
> This time we're going from Philadelphia to Chicago to Sacramento.
> 
> ...


The only thing you have to pay extra for is appetizers and alcoholic beverages. One complete meal, salad, main course, dessert, is included for each person in the room at no charge. If you were really hungry and ordered two meals, you'd pay for the second one.



Moonbeam said:


> I've checked out the sample menus, etc.Does that mean we can order anything on the menu, or are only certain
> 
> meals included. Does the included in your ticket cost include items such as beverages (sodas),
> 
> ...


See above,



Moonbeam said:


> Also, we've got a lower level roomette (room 012). Is there room to store a typicalsized carry-on suitcase (9" x 14" x 21")?


You can get a small bag in the room with you, but being on the lower level, the baggage storage area is right there and it might be more comfortable to leave it there. It is safe and rarely, if at all, is there a theft problem.



Moonbeam said:


> How safe are the rooms? If I'm in a different area of the train, would anyone come inand go through our stuff?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info.


The rooms only lock when you are in them. When you leave to go eat or go tot eh lounge car, slide the door shut and pull the inside curtain shut. Again, very safe. Don;t leave things loose in the room such as a purse, wallet, watch, etc, though. No need to invite temptation. The lower level room doesn't have the traffic in the hallway that the upstairs room have. as it is "dead-end" and only folks going to the other rooms on that level might pass your room.


----------



## p&sr (May 15, 2008)

Moonbeam said:


> In other words, is there anything that I'd have to pay extra for?


Besides the 3-meals-per-day in the Dining Car, they have a snack bar in the Lounge Car with service most of the day (closed overnight). Lots of tasty items, but financially you're on your own here.



Moonbeam said:


> If I'm in a different area of the train, would anyone come in and go through our stuff?


One advantage of the Sleeping Cars is that (ideally and in principle) only first-class passengers have access. Anybody else trying to get in or walk through would normally be turned back by Train Staff.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 16, 2008)

To be honest with you, you can pretty much leave your stuff in the overhead rack in coach, too. I mean, don't leave obviously valuable items in plain sight! But most people who ride coach are not exactly wealthy, so it would be silly to assume that there is anything valuable in their stuff. There may or may not be- and leave your Louis Vuitton luggage at home- but the chance is low enough that people aren't going to risk searching a bag for it.

If they go for your bag it is because they know there is something of value that they can casually enough grab that it doesn't interest other passengers. A man walking up and down the car rummaging in the luggage racks invites questions. Especially if you talk to a few people in your coach such that they know the bag being rummaged through is yours.

Again, don't carry the Hope Diamond in your bag, and don't leave anything of salable value in plain sight, but thefts on trains are not all that common- in sleeper class, thieves don't ride and can't easily get in. In coach class, too many people might be watching and ask awkward questions.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Years ago (late 1980s) on an Amtrak trip to Massachusetts, I recall the stop in New York and how policemen came onto the train while it waited as a precaution. We were told to take more care of our belongings while the train was in the station.


----------



## ourlouisiana (May 16, 2008)

Last year on the Crescent, from NOL to PHL, we left our laptop and camera bag in the coach overhead rack. Our camera was always with us, except going to the restroom, never had a problem.

On our trip from NOL to Greenwood MS on the CNO, we went in Superliner sleeper, leaving laptop in room. Don't think theft is a problem, but the same as anywhere else, don't advertise what you have, and nothing will happen.

Donna n Paul Scott, La. BNSF mp149.1 Lafayette subdivision


----------



## p&sr (May 16, 2008)

Guest said:


> We were told to take more care of our belongings while the train was in the station.


This makes sense. Only in a Station would non-passengers have any chance to get at things, and only in a Station is anything likely to actually leave the train.

Once on a long-distance train I was on, there was a passenger couple doubling as thieves, quickly and quietly emptying one lady's purse while she was in the restroom. Later on the same trip, I invited my seat-mate (a young lady from overseas) to come to the lounge with me and watch the mountains. She preferred not to. While I was away, she left her own purse on her seat unattended, and lost all of her travel funds. We pretty much knew who was responsible, but none of us were eye-witnesses.

At the end of the trip, I saw the suspect couple in the Station complaining to Amtrak that THEY had been "robbed" on board, and demanding special treatment (like a free night in a hotel) as compensation. In this, at least, they did not succeed.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 16, 2008)

A good way to prove theft is to make a quick notation of a random five bill serial numbers and ask the person of they would mind you, in there and the conductors presence, checking their bills against your list. If they object, ask why.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 16, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> A good way to prove theft is to make a quick notation of a random five bill serial numbers and ask the person of they would mind you, in there and the conductors presence, checking their bills against your list. If they object, ask why.



You wouldn't find it, because you probably tipped a $20!!!


----------



## iowa train fan (Jun 9, 2008)

I tried to find the response but was unable, some one mentioned about a diagram that shows sleeping car room layouts, could you please give me a link where I could find this information. Reason being, I am taking the CZ next month and have a roomette reserved, number two, and would like to know where it is located? Is it an upper or lower room? Sorry for the dumb question, I know the Amtrak site has the virtual tour but it does not give room numbers in the diagrams. Also can anyone offer advice for getting from Glenwood Springs station to hotel on July 4'th. I really want to rent a car from Enterprise but they are not open on the fourth of July. Thanks for any advice or information you can offer.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 9, 2008)

iowa train fan said:


> I tried to find the response but was unable, some one mentioned about a diagram that shows sleeping car room layouts, could you please give me a link where I could find this information. Reason being, I am taking the CZ next month and have a roomette reserved, number two, and would like to know where it is located? Is it an upper or lower room? Sorry for the dumb question, I know the Amtrak site has the virtual tour but it does not give room numbers in the diagrams. Also can anyone offer advice for getting from Glenwood Springs station to hotel on July 4'th. I really want to rent a car from Enterprise but they are not open on the fourth of July. Thanks for any advice or information you can offer.


Amtrak.com (Traveling With Amtrak)(virtual tour)


----------



## AlanB (Jun 9, 2008)

iowa train fan said:


> I tried to find the response but was unable, some one mentioned about a diagram that shows sleeping car room layouts, could you please give me a link where I could find this information. Reason being, I am taking the CZ next month and have a roomette reserved, number two, and would like to know where it is located? Is it an upper or lower room? Sorry for the dumb question, I know the Amtrak site has the virtual tour but it does not give room numbers in the diagrams. Also can anyone offer advice for getting from Glenwood Springs station to hotel on July 4'th. I really want to rent a car from Enterprise but they are not open on the fourth of July. Thanks for any advice or information you can offer.


Your room will be on the upper level. Click here for car layouts. You'll be riding in a Superliner sleeper.


----------



## iowa train fan (Jun 9, 2008)

AlanB said:


> iowa train fan said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to find the response but was unable, some one mentioned about a diagram that shows sleeping car room layouts, could you please give me a link where I could find this information. Reason being, I am taking the CZ next month and have a roomette reserved, number two, and would like to know where it is located? Is it an upper or lower room? Sorry for the dumb question, I know the Amtrak site has the virtual tour but it does not give room numbers in the diagrams. Also can anyone offer advice for getting from Glenwood Springs station to hotel on July 4'th. I really want to rent a car from Enterprise but they are not open on the fourth of July. Thanks for any advice or information you can offer.
> ...



Thank you very much for the layout!!


----------



## had8ley (Jun 11, 2008)

You will be directly opposite the car attendants room. This can be a good or bad omen depending on how busy he/she gets. Some you won't even know that they are there. The #2 is one of the better riding rooms as it is in the center of the car and is close to the public toilet and right next to the coffee/juice/ice stand and stairs. Enjoy your trip~ you have a good room.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 7, 2008)

To Guest Jen,

If you return to this topic looking for your post please head over to the Amtrak Rail Discussions forum or click here to go to your post.

Thanks.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Apr 14, 2009)

iowa train fan said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > iowa train fan said:
> ...


Just remember, as I have seen in other postings...just because the diagram is laid out this way does not mean that the car will be traveling in the same way...that is to say you don't know which side will really be the left or right side until they hook the cars up.

Another thing that affects that is for example the Pacific Surfliner is a push-pull system...you pull into San Diego but push going north.


----------



## DET63 (Jun 29, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> Another thing that affects that is for example the Pacific Surfliner is a push-pull system...you pull into San Diego but push going north.


Doesn't the Surfliner reverse at LAUS (formerly LAUPT)? IOW, if you are going from, say Santa Barbara to San Diego, the train would be pushed (the engine at the "rear") to L.A., but pulled from L.A. to S.D.

I have read that there are plans to make LAUS a run-through station so that trains don't have to switch direction there. Have they come to fruition?


----------



## jackal (Jun 29, 2009)

DET63 said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that affects that is for example the Pacific Surfliner is a push-pull system...you pull into San Diego but push going north.
> ...


Have the plans or the actual construction come to fruition? Plans: I don't know (perhaps Whooz or another local resident can detail that, or I'm sure the info can be found out there on the Intertubes), but the construction absolutely hasn't. It's still (unless MAJOR progress has been made since I was there last summer) a dead-end station. (Well, not in _that_ way...  )

The Gold Line tracks do now extend south of the station and cross the 101 (curving and heading east) as part of the new Gold Line extension that should be up and running in the near future. Running the mainline rail tracks through, though, is going to require quite a bit more construction.


----------



## gswager (Jun 30, 2009)

They do have the plans, but money isn't available to construct the tracks. Maybe it went down quietly or perhaps the plan for HSR is in the way.

There was a website that is dedicated to run through track project, but it was closed few years ago.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's a tip for using the shower located in the Superliner's bedroom toilet room (I assume it would also apply to the Viewliner). Don't assume the cover over the toilet paper roll will keep the roll dry while you shower. It doesn't. If you want to use the shower, remove the toilet paper from the room. Then, when all is finished, towel off the toilet room and the paper dispensing area, and reinstall the roll. This could save you spending ten minutes peeling off layers of saturated toilet paper in order to get down to some dry stuff that can be pulled off without disintegrating in your hands.

I learned this one first hand.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 28, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Here's a tip for using the shower located in the Superliner's bedroom toilet room (I assume it would also apply to the Viewliner). Don't assume the cover over the toilet paper roll will keep the roll dry while you shower. It doesn't. If you want to use the shower, remove the toilet paper from the room. Then, when all is finished, towel off the toilet room and the paper dispensing area, and reinstall the roll. This could save you spending ten minutes peeling off layers of saturated toilet paper in order to get down to some dry stuff that can be pulled off without disintegrating in your hands.
> I learned this one first hand.


To be honest with you I travel Viewliners fairly often. All that is provided is a plastic wrapped mini-roll which is on the sink counter with the towels and soap. I'm not even sure if there is a TP holder in some of the rooms. We've lost the video screens, the folding chairs (replaced on some Viewliners by a stationary swivel chair) and the trash receptacles in the bedrooms won't stay closed. My grand-daughter could figure out if you put a strong enough magnet inside the door of the trash receptacle it would stay closed. Amtrak's solution? Tie a super sized plastic bag to the inside of the bathroom door.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 30, 2009)

had8ley said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a tip for using the shower located in the Superliner's bedroom toilet room (I assume it would also apply to the Viewliner). Don't assume the cover over the toilet paper roll will keep the roll dry while you shower. It doesn't. If you want to use the shower, remove the toilet paper from the room. Then, when all is finished, towel off the toilet room and the paper dispensing area, and reinstall the roll. This could save you spending ten minutes peeling off layers of saturated toilet paper in order to get down to some dry stuff that can be pulled off without disintegrating in your hands.
> ...


I could justify the reason a magnet is not desirable:

They damage mechanical watches. I for one would complain about magnets located in inappropriate places.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 30, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


OK... so what is your solution ??? BTW, don't accept any cab rides 'cause your watch will be worthless from what you are saying.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 31, 2009)

so install the magnets so they don't come out of the bin. that way they don't get tossed into a washer. just screw them into the inside wall of the container.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 31, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> so install the magnets so they don't come out of the bin. that way they don't get tossed into a washer. just screw them into the inside wall of the container.


OK...now that we have that one figured out just what happens to your watch when you insert something into the trash receptacle with the magnet screwed in ??? BTW, do you wash your watch ???


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 26, 2009)

had8ley said:


> OK...now that we have that one figured out just what happens to your watch when you insert something into the trash receptacle with the magnet screwed in ??? BTW, do you wash your watch ???



did it ever accrue to you that the magnets would have been installed in a new trash bin made by the factory. hmm i suppose not. lots of things are held closed by magnets. your refrigerator and freezer door. does your watch get messed up when you stick your hand in it. uhhh no. besides you have no business sticking your whole hand inside the bin to toss your trash. and even the car attendants all they do is open it pull out the bag and put a new one in. gee problem solved. so  im not as dumb as you may think i am just cause i like kiss ac/dc the ramones etc and don't listen to the music kids are supposed to listen too like M&M Britney spears the Jonas brothers etc. deal with it. and no i don't wash my watch.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 26, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > OK...now that we have that one figured out just what happens to your watch when you insert something into the trash receptacle with the magnet screwed in ??? BTW, do you wash your watch ???
> ...


I did not know that refrigerator and freezer doors used magnets to hold them closed. I always thought it was the natural vacuum seal. Consider me enlightened......


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Aug 30, 2009)

rrdude said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...


There may be magnets in the door, but there's something to the vacuum idea. Unless my fridge is running electromagnets, how do you explain the extra force required to open it after a few moments?


----------



## Upstate (Aug 31, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> There may be magnets in the door, but there's something to the vacuum idea. Unless my fridge is running electromagnets, how do you explain the extra force required to open it after a few moments?


Well there would be a slight dip in pressure in a fridge when you close it. When you open the door you let a lot of warm air in. Then when you close it that warm air cools and since the volume has stayed the same the pressure will decrease. Now if the decrease in pressure is enough to make a noticeable difference I don't know, but the idea that there the pressure inside the fridge becomes lower than the outside air makes sense.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Aug 31, 2009)

Upstate said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > There may be magnets in the door, but there's something to the vacuum idea. Unless my fridge is running electromagnets, how do you explain the extra force required to open it after a few moments?
> ...


Ooo, I like that answer. Science in the kitchen!


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll add a tip that's been bounced around on the discussion forum. I've made a visual guide for determining the remaining quantity of sleeping car rooms available:

How many rooms are left?

Cheers,

David


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 17, 2009)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> I'll add a tip that's been bounced around on the discussion forum. I've made a visual guide for determining the remaining quantity of sleeping car rooms available:
> How many rooms are left?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


It wants a user id and password???


----------



## Ryan (Oct 17, 2009)

I found that as well, if you click cancel you can browse the site without logging in.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 17, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> I found that as well, if you click cancel you can browse the site without logging in.


Guess I'm special, no login requested.


----------



## ray828 (Jan 1, 2010)

What is the best bedroom to travel in on the superliner trains?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2010)

I think that anything other than "A", which is smaller because of the hallway. Out of the 4 remaining, 2 are going to have the couch pointing forward and 2 backwards, but that's completely random. "E" is right next to the stairs, so some say it's a little louder, but I didn't really notice that the night that I spent in it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> I have already posted this on another thread, but if you ever absolutely have to travel from Toronto to Vancouver and need to save some $$$, Amtrak can do the trip for much less than VIA Rail and it takes only a couple of hours more... you just need to book it in stages. Going west it looks like this
> dep. TWO 08:30 train # 64
> 
> arr. BUF 12:55
> ...


For the TWO to BUF connection, Coach Canada has a bus leaving Toronto at 7PM that gets to the Buffalo airport at about 9:45PM. There are two later buses but they cut it a bit close if you have customs problems. From there, it's about a two mile cab ride to the Buffalo-Depew station. I take the LSL to Chicago twice a year and it has always been 30 to 60 minutes late at Buffalo.

I haven't run the numbers recently but if you are booking sleeping accomodation, the difference is even more dramatic between Via and Amtrak. The Canadian is set up as a luxury travel experience, heavily used by tour groups and foreign visitors. It really not practical transport for the average person unless you can stand coach for 4 days. As a Canadian taxpayer, it annoys me that the pricing is so high on a train I already pay for.

I must admit though, I rode it a few years ago and the food and service were outstanding. Toronto to Edmonton was $1,600 Cdn., return for one in a roomette. (Via roomettes only accomodate one) It's more than that now unless your travel plans are incredibly flexible.

Gord


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 1, 2010)

also the difference between the Canadian and amtrak is coach pax on amtrak are allowed in the diner if there's room coach pax on via rail are not allowed at all. so you will have to eat from the buffet type car or bring your own food for 4 days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

haolerider said:


> jeriwho said:
> 
> 
> > 5. There actually are people who sneak aboard at stops and steal from the sleeper carriages. I'm sure it's not frequent, but it happened on one of my first trips. Buy a money belt or travel pouch and keep your cash and credit cards with you, under your clothes, as close to your skin as possible. I also carry a small strapped "purse" (actually a nike runners pouch) that straps on like a fanny pack except the pouch is forward. I wear this on the outside or carry it like a purse. Every morning I put 10-20 dollars into that and use that for tipping, buying beverages, etc. But the majority of my money is out of sight, on my person.
> ...


While it has never happened to me on Amtrak, I had a leather jacket stolen from my roomette while I was in the lounge car on Via's "Ocean", several years ago. Wasn't much fun to arrive in Montreal in winter with no jacket. If it can happen in Canada...

Gord


----------



## TransitGeek (Nov 3, 2010)

If you're travelling on the _San Joaquins_, the trains are run in a push-pull configuration with a cab car. You want to get a seat in the cab car if you can- the seats are plush and reclining, like "Business Class" on the _Surfliner,_ but don't cost extra. You can usually pull this off if you board in Bakersfield off the buses, or in the Bay Area.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 9, 2011)

If you're going to the lounge on an LD train to a not-major stop, know the stop _before_ your stop, and about how long it takes to get from that stop to your stop. I nearly missed Osceola because of a dysfunctional PA system back in December, and it would have helped a _lot_ to know how far out of Ottumwa (the previous stop on the line) I should have headed back to my seat.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 11, 2011)

Anderson .I Just got off the	Zephyr	yesterday .I dozed at Osceola (in my seat ) cause we were only at 24 MPH so I figured Il have time for a 30 Mint nap .

I woke up Just as we were entering Ottumwa ( my home and stop) . that was a close call.


----------



## ScottC4746 (May 24, 2012)

Here is a tip. If you are traveling out of Los Angeles Union Station, before they announce the boarding of your train, you can board before everyone else. Here is how to do it:

I traveled on SS LTD and will travel on SWC. I walk through the tunnel and look like a lost deer in headlights looking at the banner boards at each portal. Eventually, an Amtrak Employee will spot you and ask if you need assistance. On the SS LTD I said I am a sleeper passanger and was looking to see where my train is leaving from so I know where to go. They were just about ready to announce the boarding so he escourted me to my car and I got to board before anyone else.


----------



## snljamie0518 (May 6, 2016)

I want to jump on this bandwagon.

What should I bring with me on the train?

What should I put in my checked baggage?

What should I not do on the train?


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2016)

snljamie0518 said:


> I want to jump on this bandwagon.
> 
> What should I bring with me on the train?
> 
> ...


What you might/should bring with you on the train depends if you will be in a sleeper berth or in coach.

Amtrak allows 2 carry-on bags, plus 2 personal bags.

Many Amtrak riders don't check baggage and most Amtrak stations don't have checked baggage service.

You would need to depart from, and de-train at, a station that has checked baggage service.

Note that checked baggage is not accessible while you are on the train.

My last long distance train trip entailed 6 days on the train, round trip, with an 8 day stay visiting my sister in Oregon in between the train rides.

One carry-on and 2 personal bags was plenty.

Don't cause a disturbance and smoking (cigarettes or other substances) on the train is not allowed. Amtrak can and does put chemically impaired passengers and otherwise unruly passengers off the train.

Chemically impaired (alcohol,drugs) passengers are usually met at the kicked-off-the-train point by law enforcement officers.

Google - _kicked off Amtrak train_ - and YouTube has several videos of passengers being kicked off the train and being met by LEO's at grade crossings instead of at Amtrak stations.


----------



## snljamie0518 (May 10, 2016)

KmH said:


> snljamie0518 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to jump on this bandwagon.
> ...


No problem there as I dont drink, smoke or do drugs.


----------



## B&Ofan (Aug 21, 2018)

Here is my current tip. When traveling between Boston and Chicago, it turns out to be cheaper to change from the Boston sleeper to the NY Sleeper in Albany. My upcoming trip I am doing it both ways and my last trip from Toledo to Boston this was also true. What I like about being in the NY sleeper is that you approach the Dinner car from the sleeper side and do not need to show proof that you have sleeper accommodations (and you don't need to walk through 6 coaches to get to the diner!)

Maybe only marginally useful but it is what I got.

Cheers.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 21, 2018)

Here's the answer to having to walk through 6 coaches to the diner: establish trains 38 and 39 as separate trains between Boston and Chicago.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 21, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> Here's the answer to having to walk through 6 coaches to the diner: establish trains 38 and 39 as separate trains between Boston and Chicago.


Wait, I'm confused. Do you mean 48/49 or 448/449? And does it mean for the eastbound and the westbound to be established as separate trains? How could that possibly not be the case? Sorry if this is really obvious.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 21, 2018)

If the CHI-BOS train were completely separate from the CHI-NYP train, the 448/449 numbers wouldn't make any sense. 38/39 would be logical numbers for the new train.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 22, 2018)

Ryan said:


> If the CHI-BOS train were completely separate from the CHI-NYP train, the 448/449 numbers wouldn't make any sense. 38/39 would be logical numbers for the new train.


Oh, thanks. I thought that was just a typo. So he was suggesting that the LSL becomes an NYP-CHI train and a separate BOS-CHI train? I don't see why that would at all be necessary. The Boston section of the LSL currently only needs two coaches, a business/cafe, and one sleeper for passenger use. I just don't think the demand is at all there to warrant a separate train.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 22, 2018)

A separate train between Boston and Chicago, running on a different schedule about 8 hours away from 48/49, could give places on the route that currently don't have good calling times than what 48/49 and 29/30 provide. Read Western New York and Ohio. The scheduling gurus on here could work something out, I'm sure. I'm not considering other logistics such as equipment availability, obviously. At one point in the Warrington regime, this was actually being talked about, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 22, 2018)

Ryan said:


> If the CHI-BOS train were completely separate from the CHI-NYP train, the 448/449 numbers wouldn't make any sense. 38/39 would be logical numbers for the new train.


Correct, unless Amtrak continued its current scenario, which would give Boston 2 trains a day to and from Western points, running about 8 hours apart.


----------



## jis (Aug 22, 2018)

Amtrak will just keep the current scenario minus any additional train [emoji57]


----------



## cocojacoby (Sep 4, 2018)

From experience . . . avoid at all costs the seats in the middle of a Superliner coach. You will not get much sleep as passengers clop up and down the stairs and bang and lock and unlock the bathroom doors all night long. It is very very noisy there.


----------



## cocojacoby (Sep 4, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> A separate train between Boston and Chicago, running on a different schedule about 8 hours away from 48/49, could give places on the route that currently don't have good calling times than what 48/49 and 29/30 provide. Read Western New York and Ohio. The scheduling gurus on here could work something out, I'm sure. I'm not considering other logistics such as equipment availability, obviously. At one point in the Warrington regime, this was actually being talked about, if I'm not mistaken.


Not relevant to this topic, but I would like to see two separate trains and have one go through Canada via Detroit. Not only would that create a better-served important city-pair (NYP-DET), but it would be much faster (lots of higher speed trackage) and avoid all of the freight congestion south of Lake Erie.


----------



## neroden (Sep 15, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> A separate train between Boston and Chicago, running on a different schedule about 8 hours away from 48/49, could give places on the route that currently don't have good calling times than what 48/49 and 29/30 provide. Read Western New York and Ohio. The scheduling gurus on here could work something out, I'm sure. I'm not considering other logistics such as equipment availability, obviously. At one point in the Warrington regime, this was actually being talked about, if I'm not mistaken.


I've made a couple of variations of this:

TWO A DAY.pdf
I actually think both trains should run to New York City, due to the immense ridership demand from there; only one should run to Boston. If scheduled right, you can set up one of the trains to run overnight from NYC to Syracuse, which would be highly attractive for day trips to NYC.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 12, 2019)

cocojacoby said:


> Not relevant to this topic, but I would like to see two separate trains and have one go through Canada via Detroit. Not only would that create a better-served important city-pair (NYP-DET), but it would be much faster (lots of higher speed trackage) and avoid all of the freight congestion south of Lake Erie.



I think this has once been proposed, by other members on this board? That essentially the train would be 'sealed up'(with no stops on the Canada side), allowing for a quicker trip vs. using the congested route through Indiana/Ohio/Pennsylvania/western NY state. Who knows if that'll ever occur, and at least during the current presidential administration and current politics, I doubt such a plan would be approved.


----------



## jiml (Jul 12, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> I think this has once been proposed, by other members on this board? That essentially the train would be 'sealed up'(with no stops on the Canada side), allowing for a quicker trip vs. using the congested route through Indiana/Ohio/Pennsylvania/western NY state. Who knows if that'll ever occur, and at least during the current presidential administration and current politics, I doubt such a plan would be approved.


Such a train was indeed operated for several years, both with and without stops on the Canadian side. Unfortunately some of the trackage used has been abandoned or significantly downgraded to where it would not accommodate passenger train speeds.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niagara_Rainbow


----------



## Qapla (Jul 16, 2019)

I have found that the "DigiHUD" app for Android is a very good app for keeping an eye on speed ... worked better for me than my GPS

For tracking my trip, Google Maps has worked best for me - again, better than my GPS

I also have the website https://asm.transitdocs.com/map bookmarked on my PC at home and on my Android phone. It has a map of the whole US and all the trains in close to real time tracking. It is color coded to let you see at a glance if your train is running late. You can also click on any given train and get train and/or station information ... by clicking on the station you can get additional information about that station

This site http://dixielandsoftware.net/Amtrak/solari/stations.php?data=NWK&tz=ET shows a "Solari" stype arrival/departure board that updates automatically. You can use their link to change stations or change the station in the address bar yourself - just make sure you use ALL CAPS for the station code, the program does not understand lower case for station designations.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 1, 2019)

cocojacoby said:


> From experience . . . avoid at all costs the seats in the middle of a Superliner coach. You will not get much sleep as passengers clop up and down the stairs and bang and lock and unlock the bathroom doors all night long. It is very very noisy there.



I oddly missed this comment earlier, and not sure why. If one is concerned about this issue on a Superliner equipped train, there is the option of booking a lower level coach seat, on any of the Superliner trains. This way you don't regularly hear the noise from people walking by your seat or crossing between cars. Plus it's quieter, due to the fact most people on the upstairs go to those bathrooms first, and don't as immediately try to use the bathrooms on the lower level. Plus there's a door, between the stairway and where the lower level coach seats are on a Superliner train.


----------



## cocojacoby (Aug 1, 2019)

There are no bathrooms on the upper level of a Superliner coach.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 1, 2019)

cocojacoby said:


> There are no bathrooms on the upper level of a Superliner coach.



Heh, that's weird I forgot about that! What can I say except that if you ride often enough on Amtrak Midwest regional trains which are single level, that one will easily forget that about Superliners. 

That said, I think my point is still valid that if a passenger wants the most peace and quiet for his/her coach seat on a Superliner(never mind all those going to the lower level to use the bathroom), that the lower level seat is the way to go. Since passengers on the rest of the train generally don't walk through those small seating areas, on the lower level of a Superliner train.


----------



## jis (Aug 1, 2019)

jiml said:


> Such a train was indeed operated for several years, both with and without stops on the Canadian side. Unfortunately some of the trackage used has been abandoned or significantly downgraded to where it would not accommodate passenger train speeds.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niagara_Rainbow


So the choice is between congested route and dilapidated route? Even with a theoretically sealed train, such a long distance will give conniptions to the DHS which seems to believe Canada to be a thinly veiled arm of the middle east or something like that.


----------



## drdumont (Aug 2, 2019)

Re the center area of the coach...
In coach on the Superliners you have your choice of the noise and sometimes aromas coming up the staircase, and the noise of people coming through the doors from the vestibule. If you can grab a seat on the same side as the stairway towards the middle, it is a little better.
OTOH, the lower level seats, while maybe not as spectacular a view of the scenery, is kinda cozy. And although it is over the wheelset, it does ride a little better. There's nowhere as much lateral sway as topside, and if you do have to <ahem> go, it's a quicker trip. Those of us with lots of miles on the odometer appreciate that.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 2, 2019)

That was some interesting history on the Wiki page for the Rainbow. And interest in bringing back the route!!


----------



## Lana J C (Aug 3, 2019)

Really? Passing hrough a few coach cars is that much of an incomvenience?


----------



## cocojacoby (Aug 4, 2019)

Michigan Mom said:


> That was some interesting history on the Wiki page for the Rainbow. And interest in bringing back the route!!


Detroit - Toledo is not bringing back this route. It's totally different.

I always wanted to see the Lake Shore run through Canada. It would be a better route (shorter, faster and less freight congestion) and create a new important city pair, New York - Detroit.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes, but it would require a border crossing and all the hassles that come with it


----------



## jiml (Aug 5, 2019)

Not happening in this current political climate. Several years ago the American and Canadian governments were looking at the idea of a perimeter border around the continent, which would have allowed for the freer flow of goods and people (and trains) between the two countries - very similar to what exists now in the EU. Protectionists on both sides of the border fueled negative media reports, quickly dooming the proposal. Since then things have moved even further apart, with the American government viewing Canada as an economic enemy and source of potential terrorists, and the Canadian government portraying the US as a bully, wanting to crush jobs and control culture. Until there are changes on both sides, no trains are going to pass easily from one country to another.


----------



## jis (Aug 5, 2019)

I cannot understand how Amtrak will justify running a train locked through Canada when the alternate route through the US is grossly under served. If I were a Congressperson from upstate NY I'd demand stops at Dunkirk on the new train, and if I was from Erie PA and Cleveland and Toledo, I'd at least demand an explanation from Amtrak and perhaps figure out ways of blocking such a thing post haste, unless in parallel service was added through those cities too.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2019)

jis said:


> I cannot understand how Amtrak will justify running a train locked through Canada when the alternate route through the US is grossly under served. If I were a Congressperson from upstate NY I'd demand stops at Dunkirk on the new train, and if I was from Erie PA and Cleveland and Toledo, I'd at least demand an explanation from Amtrak and perhaps figure out ways of blocking such a thing post haste, unless in parallel service was added through those cities too.


Ditto!


----------



## Qapla (Aug 5, 2019)

Their simple answer as to why all the problems with running through Canada would be:

*Homeland Security*


----------



## toddinde (Aug 5, 2019)

cocojacoby said:


> Detroit - Toledo is not bringing back this route. It's totally different.
> 
> I always wanted to see the Lake Shore run through Canada. It would be a better route (shorter, faster and less freight congestion) and create a new important city pair, New York - Detroit.



It can comeback after a fashion. I’m an advocate for an overnight train from Chicago to Toronto with set out sleepers in Detroit. That could easily connect to the Maple Leaf. The naysayers that say “never gonna happen” are just expressing an opinion that’s not bourn out by anything. Night trains are making a huge comeback in Europe. Night trains eliminate the need for major investments in high speed while building a market. A corresponding night train from New York to Toronto could likewise connect to a day train from Toronto to Chicago. Anybody who believes that aviation and highways can handle all the transportation needs in this country doesn’t fly or drive. Your idea is essentially sound, and would link three of North America’s largest and most important cities. Those are all existing passenger routes with the insignificant exception of the Detroit tunnel. Michigan Central Station is being revitalized, and is perfectly located for a Detroit stop. Read about the Caledonian Sleeper to see what’s possible. It’s about vision and the art of the possible.


----------



## toddinde (Aug 5, 2019)

Qapla said:


> Their simple answer as to why all the problems with running through Canada would be:
> 
> *Homeland Security*


Well, they do it now between New York and Montreal and Toronto and between Seattle and Vancouver. I just rode the Adirondack. No big deal. Also crossed between Windsor and Detroit by Uber between VIA and Amtrak. Again, no problem. Anyone can find excuses not to do something, but that’s not productive.


----------



## jis (Aug 5, 2019)

For Toronto you just have to lug all your bag and baggage off the train, walk through C&I inspection and then pile back onto the train, often not into the same seat that you previously occupied because the boarding order after C&I may have put someone ahead of you that chose your previous seat. It is not exactly a pleasant experience. But it is par for the course and similar to the experience crossing from say Malaysia into Thailand, but worse than the experience of crossing over say from Finland to Russia.

Anyway, I thought we were discussing whether DHS would allow running a sealed train through Canada thus avoiding C&I inspection, so these observations are somewhat irrelevant in that context.

At present, for the purposes of customs inspection DHS doesn't even allow a sealed train between Vancouver and Blaine for the Cascades Vancouver service. Even though the Immigration check is done at Vancouver, the Customs inspections is at least notionally completed only at Blaine, at the border. It will be interesting to see what they do when (and if) the C&I inspection for Adirondack moves to Montreal Central.

And of course none of this should prevent introducing a service provided someone is willing to fund it. Funding is the thing that is the biggest risk in all of these schemes that we dream up here.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 5, 2019)

toddinde said:


> It can comeback after a fashion. I’m an advocate for an overnight train from Chicago to Toronto with set out sleepers in Detroit. That could easily connect to the Maple Leaf. *The naysayers that say “never gonna happen” are just expressing an opinion that’s not borne out by anything. Night trains are making a huge comeback in Europe*. Night trains eliminate the need for major investments in high speed while building a market. A corresponding night train from New York to Toronto could likewise connect to a day train from Toronto to Chicago. Anybody who believes that aviation and highways can handle all the transportation needs in this country doesn’t fly or drive. Your idea is essentially sound, and would link three of North America’s largest and most important cities. Those are all existing passenger routes with the insignificant exception of the Detroit tunnel. Michigan Central Station is being revitalized, and is perfectly located for a Detroit stop. Read about the Caledonian Sleeper to see what’s possible. It’s about vision and the art of the possible.



This is not Europe. Are the tracks in Europe owned by the freight lines?

One of the largest roadblocks to adding trains to existing routes or creating new routes, in addition to funding, is the resistance of the owners of the tracks, *the freight companies*, to allow additional trains to run on their tracks - thus disrupting their schedules and flow of freight revenue.

We can think a route would make sense. Amtrak may even agree that a route would make sense. However, if the owners of the tracks do not agree - that route will not happen.


----------



## jiml (Aug 6, 2019)

jis said:


> For Toronto you just have to lug all your bag and baggage off the train, walk through C&I inspection and then pile back onto the train, often not into the same seat that you previously occupied because the boarding order after C&I may have put someone ahead of you that chose your previous seat. It is not exactly a pleasant experience.


Especially in February.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 7, 2019)

jis said:


> For Toronto you just have to lug all your bag and baggage off the train, walk through C&I inspection and then pile back onto the train, often not into the same seat that you previously occupied because the boarding order after C&I may have put someone ahead of you that chose your previous seat. It is not exactly a pleasant experience. But it is par for the course and similar to the experience crossing from say Malaysia into Thailand, but worse than the experience of crossing over say from Finland to Russia.
> 
> Anyway, I thought we were discussing whether DHS would allow running a sealed train through Canada thus avoiding C&I inspection, so these observations are somewhat irrelevant in that context.
> 
> ...



For what you were talking about in the first paragraph, were you talking about riding the Amtrak/VIA Maple Leaf train? If you were talking about getting off the train briefly in Niagara Falls for the C&I inspection, I see what you mean there.


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> For what you were talking about in the first paragraph, were you talking about riding the Amtrak/VIA Maple Leaf train? If you were talking about getting off the train briefly in Niagara Falls for the C&I inspection, I see what you mean there.



Yes. It is a brief almost one hour standing in various lines with all your baggage before you get back on


----------



## jiml (Aug 8, 2019)

jis said:


> Yes. It is a brief almost one hour standing in various lines with all your baggage before you get back on


Yeah, nothing brief about it and there is always someone who doesn't have the right documentation delaying things. You're also right about possibly losing your seat, unless in Business Class. The only disadvantage of the old onboard system was that VIA would sometimes force all US-bound passengers into one or two cars, regardless of class of service. You wouldn't be able to claim your Business Class seat until departure from Niagara Falls, NY.


----------



## Asher (Aug 8, 2019)

toddinde said:


> Night trains are making a huge comeback in Europe.


Night trains are great for some. I think, not so much for tourists. As a tourist, you miss what you came to see. The airlines have really cut prices on short trips across the Continent, so it's sort of a win win situation for one who wants to Visit places and not sleep through them. New Caledonia for example, nice, unless you want to see the Country.


----------



## jis (Aug 8, 2019)

The saving grace about the Caledonian Sleeper is that they run in daylight in the summer through Scotland. Of course you still miss all of England and southern Scotland, some of which is quite scenic.


----------



## v v (Aug 8, 2019)

anumberone said:


> Night trains are great for some. I think, not so much for tourists. As a tourist, you miss what you came to see. The airlines have really cut prices on short trips across the Continent, so it's sort of a win win situation for one who wants to Visit places and not sleep through them. New Caledonia for example, nice, unless you want to see the Country.



Agree and disagree with you, there are other factors to consider even as a tourist.

Budget. Saving the price of a hotel while travelling to where you want to go has to be considered if you are on a budget. It's also possible if on a longer journey to choose which days to look at scenery and which nights to sleep through.

Scenery. We are planning a train journey from Vienna to Bucharest, the route is via Budapest. There are options on day or night trains on this route, we have chosen the night train. Leave Vienna in the evening, arrive Budapest at night. A major city at night seen from a train can be a thing of wonder too. Next morning through to late afternoon the countryside of Romania that includes the Carpathian mountains which so I've read are spectacular. Arrive in Bucharest in time to see a little of the city in daylight.

This is where we agree, losing the option to see the best scenery by travelling at night. If budget and or time are tight then sometimes a night train is a big help, but you lose a major part of the reason to take the train, what's outside the window. Sometimes that can be countered by returning on the same train which runs at a better time through the best or most interesting scenery, I think the Empire builder is a good example of that although we found both directions were really good.

Last, and in the main this applies to Europe but not only. There is a different atmosphere on a night train, somehow the people are or act a little differently. The standouts for me are Eastern European night trains, very easy on certain routes to imagine you are in a Cold War movie. The TranSiberian at night is an experience of it's own, and in a way even better is travelling across the US south western deserts at night can be magnificent if there is a clear moon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2019)

v v said:


> Agree and disagree with you, there are other factors to consider even as a tourist.
> 
> Budget. Saving the price of a hotel while travelling to where you want to go has to be considered if you are on a budget. It's also possible if on a longer journey to choose which days to look at scenery and which nights to sleep through.
> 
> ...


Well written Jamie!


----------



## Asher (Aug 9, 2019)

Your advice is well taken. I do hope you you get a clear view on your next trip, I enjoy reading about what you see.


----------



## velotrain (Aug 9, 2019)

toddinde said:


> Well, they do it now between New York and Montreal and Toronto and between Seattle and Vancouver. I just rode the Adirondack. No big deal. Also crossed between Windsor and Detroit by Uber between VIA and Amtrak. Again, no problem. Anyone can find excuses not to do something, but that’s not productive.



No big deal if you're headed to Montreal, as you get to stay in your seat, but I suspect the opposite direction is quite different. I took the Maple Leaf back and everyone had to de-train with luggage (to be scanned) and stand in a slow moving line for an hour. I have leg issues and was allowed to sit until the end of the line passed me, but it was still an experience I don't care to repeat.


----------



## jis (Aug 9, 2019)

velotrain said:


> No big deal if you're headed to Montreal, as you get to stay in your seat, but I suspect the opposite direction is quite different. I took the Maple Leaf back and everyone had to de-train with luggage (to be scanned) and stand in a slow moving line for an hour. I have leg issues and was allowed to sit until the end of the line passed me, but it was still an experience I don't care to repeat.


On the Adirondack you stay on the train both ways since there is really no on shore processing facility at Rouses Point either.

On the Maple Leaf you get off both ways for C&I processing since both Niagara Falls NY and ON have on shore processing facilities. You do not get to stay in your seat heading into Canada by the Maple Leaf, except possibly for some special disabled passenger handling by the CBSA. The Canadians occasionally tend to be more sensitive than the Americans.


----------

